# Any one attending Repromed Clinic??



## hoping and praying (Sep 4, 2011)

Looking for feedback on this clinic/fertility services. They are based in Dublin in Femplus clinic and also in the Beacon. Declan Keane is the head man there. Am looking at cycling abroad and using their service for monitoring here, am v high risk of OHSS again so want to be sure whoever i attend knows what they are at iykwim

Any feedback at all would be great

Thanks


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Mrs,
I dont know of anyone currently with them but I do know a girl who as been twice and twice successful ! 
Maybe post in the Czech page to see if you get anyone there .


----------



## hoping and praying (Sep 4, 2011)

Will do, thanks a mill hun!!


----------

